# Επιπρόσθετα > Ενέργεια: Εξοικονόμιση, Άλλες Μορφές Παραγωγής >  >  Υδρογόνο αντί για πετρέλαιο

## ts0gl1s

Πριν μερικές μέρες ήρθε ένας φίλος από το μαγαζί και ανέφερε πως ο αδελφός του παρήγγειλε από Αμερική μηχάνημα παραγωγής υδρογόνου και το χρησιμοποιεί στο σπίτι του για να το ζεσταίνει, το έψαξα λίγο στο ebay και βρήκα με σχεδόν 10 δολάρια ένα τέτοιο μηχανισμό το θέμα είναι ότι θέλει και αρκετά αμπερ συμφέρει να κατασκευάσουμε κάτι τέτοιο? Δηλαδή ένα τροφοδοτικό για αυτό ?


http://cgi.ebay.com/Hydrogen-HHO-Gen...item2eb578c64b

----------


## marieta

αν προσεξεις καλυτερα δεν σου πουλαει το μηχανημα... τα σχεδια σου πουλαει για να φτιαξεις το μηχανημα!

----------


## ts0gl1s

Έχει και αλλά στο eBay εγώ αυτό που ρωτώ είναι άμα συμφέρει να ασχοληθούμε λόγο και μεγάλης κατανάλωσης σε ρεύμα.

----------


## klik

ο συγκεκριμένος τρόπος, φυσικά και συμφέρει...




τη ΔΕΗ
 :Biggrin:

----------


## ts0gl1s

Μπορεί και όχι φίλε μου klik άμα έχουμε ένα φωτοβολταικο πάνελ και φορτίζουμε μπαταρίες για να τροφοδοτούμε τον αντιδραστήρα

----------


## αθικτον

Καλησπερα θανο (ts0gl1s), οπως ειπε η μαριετα
(καλως ορισες κι απο μενα στο "forum"μαριετα
ειναι ωραιο να βλεπει κανεις κοπελες ηλεκτρονικους (υποθετω)),πουλαει το σχεδιο.
  Η κατασκευη συμφερει μονο αν παρεχει πολυ
υδρογονο (μαζι με οξυγονο,εξου και η ονομασια ΗΗΟ) και μπορει να χρησιμοποιηθει και σε
γεννητρια για να τροφοδοτησει κλιματισμο.
    οι πλακες πρεπει να ειναι ανοξειδωτες αλλιως
γρηγορα γινονται αναποτελεσματικες.
   Αν θες γραψε να σου δωσω σχεδιο για τη γεννητρια υδρογονου μονο,τον καυστηρα θερμανσης δεν τον εχω.Αν "πιανουν"
τα χερια σου θα το καταφερεις δεν ειναι δυσκολο.
    φιλικα Γιωργος (αθικτον).

----------


## ts0gl1s

Στείλε εδώ περά φίλε άμα θέλεις φυσικά αλλιώς στο μαιλ μ amoutsoglou@gmail.com

----------


## ultra

> ο συγκεκριμένος τρόπος, φυσικά και συμφέρει...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> τη ΔΕΗ



Υπαρχει και ο χημικος τροπος παραγωγης υδρογονου, οπου απελευθερωνεται 100% υδρογονο, χωρις καθολου νερο, και δουλευει χρησιμοποιωντας baking soda και αλουμινιο σε απεσταγμενο νερο με χημικα.
Ο βαθμος αποδωσης της μεθοδου με ηλεκτρολυση, ειναι εξαιρετικα χαμηλος.

----------


## ts0gl1s

> Υπαρχει και ο χημικος τροπος παραγωγης υδρογονου, οπου απελευθερωνεται 100% υδρογονο, χωρις καθολου νερο, και δουλευει χρησιμοποιωντας baking soda και αλουμινιο σε απεσταγμενο νερο με χημικα.
> Ο βαθμος αποδωσης της μεθοδου με ηλεκτρολυση, ειναι εξαιρετικα χαμηλος.



http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/PURE-...Q5fAccessories


 Άντε και μετά που το κατασκευάσουμε θέλουμε και ένα τροφοδοτικό 30 -50 αμπέρ θα βρούμε κανένα σχέδιο ?

----------


## jimnaf

Τα 30-50 αμπέρ  είναι υπερβολή  εκτός  και αν η κατασκευή σου είναι   60X60X40 cm.
Με  δυο  δοχεία  και πλάκες  ανοξείδωτες   15Χ15Χ10cm παράγω  υδρογόνο εδώ και πολύ καιρό  με κατανάλωση 
 3-4 αμπέρ και μεγάλα περιθώρια βελτίωσης .
Η όλη κατασκευή  μπορεί να φαίνετε απλή αλλά έχει κάποια μυστικά  ώστε  να πάρεις το αποτέλεσμα που θες.
Πχ        χρειάζονται δυο  δοχεία …….. επιλέγεις  από ποιον πόλο θα πάρεις αέριο …….. χρειάζεσαι μια γεννήτρια 45kHz κλπ.
Δεν λέω  περισσότερα  γιατί  είναι άκρως  επικίνδυνο  σπορ (το υδρογόνο αναφλέγεται πολύ ευκολότερα από όλα τα αέρια και υγρά καύσιμα).

----------


## -nikos-

> Υπαρχει και ο χημικος τροπος παραγωγης υδρογονου, οπου απελευθερωνεται 100% υδρογονο, χωρις καθολου νερο, και δουλευει χρησιμοποιωντας baking soda και αλουμινιο σε απεσταγμενο νερο με χημικα.
> Ο βαθμος αποδωσης της μεθοδου με ηλεκτρολυση, ειναι εξαιρετικα χαμηλος.



Πεσμας για αυτον τον τροπο,,,,,γιατι αφηνεις τον κοσμο να ψαχνεται ?
με ενδιαφερει και εμενα,,θελω να φουσκοσω κατι μπαλονια

----------


## spyropap

Γεια σου Θάνο. Σου προτείνω να διαβάσεις τα θέματα “ΗΗΟ” κ “Εποχή του Υδρογόνου” που βρίσκονται λίγο πιο κάτω στην ενότητα Ανανεώσιμες Πηγές Ενέργειας.
Εκεί θα βρεις χρήσιμες πληροφορίες.

Αυτό που σε ενδιαφέρει δεν είναι κάτι απλό. Για θέρμανση με ΗΗΟ αλλά και τροφοδοσία κινητήρων εσωτερικής καύσης θα πρέπει η γεννήτρια να παράγει αρκετά λίτρα αερίων το λεπτό.
Ούτε είναι κάτι φθηνό. Τέτοιες μεγάλες γεννήτριες κοστίζουν περισσότερα από 1000 ε.
Ούτε θα το βρεις εύκολα στην αγορά αφού η γεννήτριες ΗΗΟ δεν είναι παιχνίδια, είναι αντιδραστήρες.
Ούτε θα έπρεπε όλοι να έχουν καθώς είναι επικίνδυνη η κατ οίκον παρασκευή καυσίμων.

Διαφωνώ με αυτούς που γράφουν ότι γεννήτριες ΗΗΟ καταναλώνουν πολύ ενέργεια και γι αυτό δεν αξίζει η ηλεκτρόλυση.
Η μετατροπή της ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας σε χημική πλησιάζει την απόδοση 95%.
Λοιπόν εγώ έχω και χρησιμοποιώ 4 γεννήτριες ΗΗΟ διαφορετικού τύπου, την μεγάλη μου που παράγει 6 λίτρα ΗΗΟ το λεπτό σκοπεύω να παρουσιάσω στο θέμα ΗΗΟ την επόμενη εβδομάδα όταν επιστρέψω μετά τις 10 Ιουνίου (βλέπε φωτο).

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 20725 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 20726

Νομίζω ότι διάφορα σχέδια που κυκλοφορούν δεν αξίζει να τα αγοράσεις αφού ότι θα έπρεπε να ξέρεις μπορείς να το μάθεις από αυτούς που ξέρουν. Αυτή είναι κατάλληλη ιστοσελίδα.
Ούτε νομίζω πως αξίζει να αγοράσεις ένα έτοιμο προϊόν αφού δεν έχω δει κάτι σε λογική τιμή 
που να αξίζει.
Εξ αιτίας της αντίδρασης τα μέταλλα που περιέχει μια γεννήτρια διαβρώνονται με την συχνή χρήση.
Κανείς δεν δίνει εγγυήσεις γι αυτά. Αντίθετα προκειμένου να πουλήσουν λένε παραμύθια.
Μετά από έναν χρόνο ηλεκτρόλυσης η απόδοση πέφτει. Αυτό είναι μεγάλο πρόβλημα..

Η παραγωγή αερίων ΗΗΟ είναι άθλημα επιδόσεων και όσοι κατασκευάζουν γεννήτριες έχουν διαφορετικές ιδέες, σύστημα, υλικά, η εφαρμογή τους και η κατανάλωση τους διαφέρουν.

Μπορείς να δεις μερικές σχετικές εφαρμογές 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MSAHGenRQcM&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pllkWUGMGQk&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t8igW-cxnDw&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ATH_2DT3Jek&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_cbd7XEEcfc&feature=related


και για τον Νίκο
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=csYxwiLuX-o&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JS1XclcWCe0
Τα κατάλοιπα της αντίδρασης είναι τοξικά δηλητήρια και που θα τα ρίξετε;


Τι έγινε; Θηλυκό στους ηλεκτροτεχνικούς; Αυτό είναι είδηση!
Χαιρετούμε θερμά την Μαριέτα τζζζ J

----------


## ultra

> Πεσμας για αυτον τον τροπο,,,,,γιατι αφηνεις τον κοσμο να ψαχνεται ?
> με ενδιαφερει και εμενα,,θελω να φουσκοσω κατι μπαλονια



Μα εχει δωσει το λινκ ο Θανος.....

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/PURE-...Q5fAccessories

Εχω επικοινωνησει με τον Καναδο, και λεει μερικα μονο πραγματα, για τα υπολοιπα θα πρεπει κανεις να αγορασει το προιον του που συνοδευεται απο πολυ αναλυτικο manual σε μορφη cd.

Με αυτην την μεθοδο, δεν χρειαζεσαι καθολου ρευμα, αλλα ταπροβληματα ειναι αλλα:πχ, δεν ειναι ευκολο να σταματησεις την αντιδραση.

Χρειαζεσαι ενα γραμμαριο αλουμινιου το λεπτο. Αυτο το γραμμαριο παραγει περιπου ενα λιτρο καθαρου υδρογονου. Ο κατασκευαστης χρησιμοποιει κομματακια απο κουτακια αναψυκτικων.

Αν το χρησιμοποιησεις στο αυτοκινητο, και πας στο βενζιναδικο, μου ειπε, απλα βγαζεις το σωληνακι που τροφοδοτει με υδρογονο το καρμπυρατερ/injection, και το υδρογονο απελευθερωνεται στην 

ατμοσφαιρα. Η αντιδραΣΗ ΔΕΝ σταματαει.

Μετα, ξαναβαζεις το σωληνακι στην θεση του.

Λεω καποια στιγμη να το δοκιμασω...θα δουμε...

----------


## ts0gl1s

Φίλε Νίκο θέλω να σε ρωτήσω το 1 λίτρο υδρογόνου πόσα ml η λίτρα νερού χρειάζεται

----------


## -nikos-

> Φίλε Νίκο θέλω να σε ρωτήσω το 1 λίτρο υδρογόνου πόσα ml η λίτρα νερού χρειάζεται



λαθος ανθρωπο ρωτας,,,,δεν το κατεχω το αθλημα
ο Σπυρος ειναι exper στο θεμα υδρογωνο

----------


## ts0gl1s

Ναι συγγνώμη από εκτεταμένη ταχύτητα!!!σπυροοοοοοοο τα φωτα σουυυυυυυυυυυυυυ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## -nikos-

[QUOTE=spyropap;439173]


και για τον Νίκο
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=csYxwiLuX-o&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JS1XclcWCe0
[FONT=Calibri]

ενδιαφερον το βιντεακι αλλα αυτο εδω το βρηκα πιο ενδιαφερον
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pHTAz...feature=fvwrel
ο τυπος εφτιαξε εναν τεραστιο αεροφυλο πυκνοτη [σε πειρατικο σταθμο θα βγαζει πολλα βατ]
και αυτο που θελω να ρωτησω ειναι ,,ας πουμε οτι εχουμε το υδρογωνο,,,,,
πως το μετατρεπουμε σε ηλεκτρισμο ??
μηπως αυτη η κατασκευη στο βιντεο ειναι η απαντιση ??
αν διωχετευσουμε καθαρο υδρογωνο αναμεσα στις πλακες του πυκνωτη τι θα γινει ??
πια ειναι η αρχη λιτουργειας των κυψελων που μετατρεπουν το υδρωγονο σε ηλεκτρισμο ??
[κοιτα να δεις αποριες που τις εχω... :Confused1: ]

----------


## SV1JRT

> Πεσμας για αυτον τον τροπο,,,,,γιατι αφηνεις τον κοσμο να ψαχνεται ?
> με ενδιαφερει και εμενα,,θελω να φουσκοσω κατι μπαλονια



 Βάζεις ΥΔΡΟΧΛΩΡΙΚΟ ΟΞΥ (Ακαφόρτε απο το σουπερ-μαρκετ) και κοματια απο αλουμίνιο (ρεταλάκια απο αλουμινάδικο) σε ένα μεγάλο μπουκάλι με φαρδύ λαιμό. Το αλουμίνιο αρχίζει να ΒΡΑΖΕΙ μεσα στο υδροχλωρικό οξύ. Οι μπουρμπουλήθρες που βγαίνουν ειναι ΚΑΘΑΡΟ ΥΔΡΟΓΟΝΟ. (ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΞΑΙΡΕΤΙΚΑ ΕΚΡΗΚΤΙΚΟ). Το να γεμίσεις μπαλόνια και να τους βάλεις φωτιά είναι ΠΑΡΑ μα ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΚΗ ΙΔΕΑ....  Βέβαια, το κόστος του υδροχλωρικού οξέως σε σχέση με το υδρογόνο που παράγετε είναι ασύμφορο.

 Αν θές να ανατιναχτείς για τα καλά, πήγενε σε μαγαζί με βιομηχανικά αέρια και αγόρασε μεταχειρησμένη μπουκάλα υδογόνου για οξυγονοκόληση. Με περίπου 100 - 150 ευρώ παίρνεις την μπουκάλα και 4 κυβικά αέριο υδρογόνο. (την μπουκάλα την ξαναγεμίζεις με 30 - 40 ευρώ περίπου) !!!

 Καλές ανατινάξεις !!!

----------


## ΠΕΤΡΟΣ Κ.

> Φίλε Νίκο θέλω να σε ρωτήσω το 1 λίτρο υδρογόνου πόσα ml η λίτρα νερού χρειάζεται



 Θεωρητικά πάντα, 1 κιλό νερού που είναι 55 mole νερού, θα παράγουν 55  mole υδρογόνου. Και επειδή ένα Mole οποιουδήποτε αερίου καταλαμβάνει  όγκο 22,4 λίτρα, άρα θα παράγουμε 55χ22,4=1232 λίτρα υδρογόνου.  Επομένως, αναλογικά για ένα λίτρο υδρογόνου χρειαζόμαστε 0,81 γραμμάρια  νερού.
Αν κάνω λάθος παρακαλώ διορθώστε με.

----------


## SV1JRT

> Θεωρητικά πάντα, 1 κιλό νερού που είναι 55 mole νερού, θα παράγουν 55  mole υδρογόνου. Και επειδή ένα Mole οποιουδήποτε αερίου καταλαμβάνει  όγκο 22,4 λίτρα, άρα θα παράγουμε 55χ22,4=1232 λίτρα υδρογόνου.  Επομένως, αναλογικά για ένα λίτρο υδρογόνου χρειαζόμαστε 0,81 γραμμάρια  νερού.
> Αν κάνω λάθος παρακαλώ διορθώστε με.



 ΣΩΣΤΟΣ.
 Εγώ όμως θα θέσω ένα άλλο ερώτημα στην παρέα. ΠΟΣΗ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΙΚΗ ΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΑ χρειάζετε για να ηλεκτρολυθεί ένα λίτρο νερού ??

----------


## -nikos-

> Βάζεις ΥΔΡΟΧΛΩΡΙΚΟ ΟΞΥ (Ακαφόρτε απο το σουπερ-μαρκετ) και κοματια απο αλουμίνιο (ρεταλάκια απο αλουμινάδικο) σε ένα μεγάλο μπουκάλι με φαρδύ λαιμό. Το αλουμίνιο αρχίζει να ΒΡΑΖΕΙ μεσα στο υδροχλωρικό οξύ. Οι μπουρμπουλήθρες που βγαίνουν ειναι ΚΑΘΑΡΟ ΥΔΡΟΓΟΝΟ. (ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΞΑΙΡΕΤΙΚΑ ΕΚΡΗΚΤΙΚΟ). Το να γεμίσεις μπαλόνια και να τους βάλεις φωτιά είναι ΠΑΡΑ μα ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΚΗ ΙΔΕΑ.... Βέβαια, το κόστος του υδροχλωρικού οξέως σε σχέση με το υδρογόνο που παράγετε είναι ασύμφορο.
> 
> Αν θές να ανατιναχτείς για τα καλά, πήγενε σε μαγαζί με βιομηχανικά αέρια και αγόρασε μεταχειρησμένη μπουκάλα υδογόνου για οξυγονοκόληση. Με περίπου 100 - 150 ευρώ παίρνεις την μπουκάλα και 4 κυβικά αέριο υδρογόνο. (την μπουκάλα την ξαναγεμίζεις με 30 - 40 ευρώ περίπου) !!!
> 
> Καλές ανατινάξεις !!!



 
με παρεξηγισες στο θεμα των ανατιναξεων που το ψιλογνωριζω 
το υδρωγονο δεν ειναι εκρηκτικο ειναι απλα ευλεκτο σε αντιθεση με το ηλιο.
εκρηκτικο ειναι το οξυγονο.και αν θελεις σε μια εκρηξη να προσθεσεις δυναμη τοτε 
προσθετεις οξυγονο.Εμεις στις κοντρες με φτιαγμενα μηχανακια και αυτοκινητα δεν βαζουμε νιτρο,,βαζουμε 
μπουκαλιτσες με καθαρο οξυγονο [μηχανουργιου]
αλλα εχω μια ερωτηση για την παραγωγη υδρωγονου με οξυ=
ειδα οτι το οξυ αλαζει χρωμα αρα ερχεται σε κορεσμο,,,,,,ποση ποσωτητα αλουμινιου
μπορει να διασπασει ενα λιτρο οξεος ???

----------


## ΠΕΤΡΟΣ Κ.

Επίσης, σύμφωνα με ένα τύπο o ο όγκος του αερίου που παράγεται με ηλεκτρόλυση σε σχέση με τον χρόνο, ρεύμα κτλ ισούται με V=(R*I*T*t) / (F*p*z)
Οπου:
V= ο όγκος του αερίου σε λίτρα
R = ιδανική σταθερά αερίων= 0.0820577 L*atm/(mol*K)
I = Ρεύμα σε Αmp
T = Θερμοκρασία περιβάλλοντος σε K (273,15 + π.χ. 20°C=293,15 K) 
t = χρόνος ηλεκτρόλυσης [s],
F = Σταθερά Faraday= 96485.31 As/mol
p = Απόλυτη πίεση atm  (1 Atm)
z = αριθμός ηλεκτρονίων  (2 για H2, 4 για O2).

----------


## SV1JRT

> με παρεξηγισες στο θεμα των ανατιναξεων που το ψιλογνωριζω 
> το υδρωγονο δεν ειναι εκρηκτικο ειναι απλα ευλεκτο σε αντιθεση με το ηλιο.
> εκρηκτικο ειναι το οξυγονο.και αν θελεις σε μια εκρηξη να προσθεσεις δυναμη τοτε 
> προσθετεις οξυγονο.Εμεις στις κοντρες με φτιαγμενα μηχανακια και αυτοκινητα δεν βαζουμε νιτρο,,βαζουμε 
> μπουκαλιτσες με καθαρο οξυγονο [μηχανουργιου]
> αλλα εχω μια ερωτηση για την παραγωγη υδρωγονου με οξυ=
> ειδα οτι το οξυ αλαζει χρωμα αρα ερχεται σε κορεσμο,,,,,,ποση ποσωτητα αλουμινιου
> μπορει να διασπασει ενα λιτρο οξεος ???




 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  
 Πλάκα έκανα για τις ανατινάξεις... χωρίς παρεξήγηση.... 
 Δεν ξέρω πόση ακριβώς ποσότητα αλουμινίου διασπά ένα λίτρο υδροχλωρικό οξύ..
 Το θέμα είναι οτι ΔΕΝ έχει να κάνει με κορεσμό του οξέος.
 Απλά το οξύ και το αλουμίνιο αντιδρούν μεταξύ τους και αληλοκαταστρέφονται παράγωντας υδρογόνο.

 (Το Οξυγόνο ΔΕΝ είναι εκρηκτικό. Απλά βοηθάει να γίνετε η καυση πιό έντονη. Αλιώς θα είχαμε ανατιναχτεί όλοι, αφου ο αέρας που αναπνέουμε έχει 21% οξυγόνο).

----------


## -nikos-

δεν υπαρχει λογος παρεξηγεισης.
Σωτηρη πια ειναι η γνωμη σου για αυτον τον πυκνωτη ??
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pHTAz...feature=fvwrel
θα μπορουσε να παραγει ηλεκτρισμο αν περνουσε απο μεσα του υδρωγονο ?
ριξε και μια ματια σε αυτο το παιχνιδακι...
εχει ενδιαφερων
http://www.electronickits.com/kit/co...l_Cell_Kit.htm

----------


## spyropap

Απάντηση σε Κώστα ultra. To λινκ στο #13 δείχνει άχρηστα Καναδικά προϊόντα.
Ο κάθε πωλητής για να πουλήσει υπόσχεται καλύτερη καύση, οικονομία καυσίμου κλπ αλλά δεν είναι έτσι.
Όταν κάποιος δεν γνωρίζει μπορεί να νομίζει διάφορα αλλά όταν μετά που το αγοράσεις δεις ότι είναι ακατάλληλο για εσένα μπορείς να το στείλεις πίσω να πάρεις τα λεφτά σου; Όχι.
Πόσα λίτρα Υδρογόνου το λεπτό χρειάζεσαι να παράγεις για να κάνεις την δουλειά σου; Ξέρεις;
Συσκευές σε βαζάκια που μπορούν να παράγουν φλόγα όση ένας αναπτήρας είναι πεταμένα λεφτά.
Και τα σχέδια που πωλούν είναι και αυτά πεταμένα λεφτά αφού δεν θα καταφέρετε να φτιάξετε με αυτά συσκευή ηλεκτρόλυσης που να είναι ικανοποιητική.
Να μην το δοκιμάσεις. Να μην τα δοκιμάσει κανείς -άποψη μου.

Η ερώτηση του Σωτήρη στο #20 είναι ενδιαφέρουσα αλλά η απάντηση είναι σχετική με το σύστημα ηλεκτρόλυσης που θα χρησιμοποιηθεί και την απόδοση μετατροπής ηλεκτρικής σε χημική ενέργεια αυτού.
Δίχως προδιαγραφές συστήματος τι να λέμε;

Έτσι και ο τύπος που έγραψε ο Πέτρος στο #22 είναι σχετικός με ένα συγκεκριμένο σύστημα και ακατάλληλος για άλλα διαφορετικά συστήματα.
Δεν μπορώ να διαψεύσω τον τύπο V=(R*I*T*t) / (F*p*z) 
σκέφτομαι όμως ότι λείπουν από αυτόν παράγοντες όπως ικανότητα ηλεκτρολύτη (υγρού), ικανότητα/μέγεθος αντιδραστήρα, επιτάχυνσης παραγωγής αερίων κα.

Για #23. Έχει σημασία η ποσότητα αλουμινίου που μπορεί να διασπάσει ένα λίτρο οξέως διότι μετά από ορισμένο χρόνο κάθε οξύ χάνει την δραστικότητα του και μεταβάλλεται σε τοξικό απόβλητο.

Έχει δίκιο ο Νίκος στο #24. Δεν υπάρχει λόγος παρεξήγησης.
Τι και εάν εγώ πιστεύω αυτά και διαφωνώ με άλλους που πιστεύουν άλλα;
Εδώ ο κάθε ένας γράφει τις απόψεις του και κρίνεται από άλλους η ορθότητα τους. Κάτι καλό βγαίνει όμως από αυτό και γνώσεις μεταδίδονται και ιδέες κα.

Το πρώτο βίντεο δείχνει τον τρόπο κατασκευής ενός αντιδραστήρα τύπου dry cell.
Αυτού του τύπου οι αντιδραστήρες είναι πιο εύχρηστοι σε σχέση με άλλους αλλά δεν έχουν τίποτε κενοτόμο.
Είναι σαν αυτόν τον αντιδραστήρα που είχα δοκιμάσει στο αμάξι μου και δεν είδα κανένα όφελος.

Αυτό το εκπαιδευτικό παιχνίδι είναι μοντέλο που λειτουργεί αντίστροφα από ένα αντιδραστήρα.
Δηλαδή έχει απλή κυψέλη που παίρνει Υδρογόνο, παράγει ηλεκτρισμό και κινεί το μοτέρ του.
Το Υδρογόνο που χρησιμοποιεί το παίρνει από κάψουλα πιέσεως που είναι γεμισμένη με αέριο. Ακόμα θα μπορούσε να είναι ένα μπαλόνι γεμάτο με Υδρογόνο.
Η ένωση με οξυγόνο παράγει ηλεκτρισμό και νερό.
Η ιδέα δεν είναι καινούργια αφού οι Ιάπωνες και άλλοι έχουν ηλεκτρικά αυτοκίνητα με κυψέλες Υδρογόνου.
Το νέο είναι η χρήση υλικών με νανοσωμάτια και τεχνικές όπως αυτής της κυψέλης που δείχνω σε φωτό.

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 20870

----------


## -nikos-

αυτες οι κυψελες πως κατασκευαζωνται ?? [οι ηλεκτροπαραγωγικες κυψελες]

----------


## spyropap

Άσε ρε Νίκο, φτιάξε κάτι πιο απλό και άσε τα δύσκολα για τους Ιάπωνες/Κινέζους.
Όλα τα έφτιαξες καλά, τώρα θέλεις και κυψέλες. Να είχες και Υδρογόνο να τους ρίξεις..
Απ' ότι διάβασα οι κυψέλες ηλεκτροπαραγωγής των Ιαπωνικών αυτοκινήτων έχουν πλατίνα 
στα μέταλλα και επικάλυψη με νανοσωμάτια.

----------


## -nikos-

> Άσε ρε Νίκο, φτιάξε κάτι πιο απλό και άσε τα δύσκολα για τους Ιάπωνες/Κινέζους.
> Όλα τα έφτιαξες καλά, τώρα θέλεις και κυψέλες. Να είχες και Υδρογόνο να τους ρίξεις..
> Απ' ότι διάβασα οι κυψέλες ηλεκτροπαραγωγής των Ιαπωνικών αυτοκινήτων έχουν πλατίνα 
> στα μέταλλα και επικάλυψη με νανοσωμάτια.



απλα κανω τις σωστες ερωτισεις κακο ειναι ?
τι να το κανω το υδρωγονο αν δεν μπορω να το χρεισιμοποιησω.

----------


## ultra

> Απάντηση σε Κώστα ultra. To λινκ στο #13 δείχνει άχρηστα Καναδικά προϊόντα.
> Ο κάθε πωλητής για να πουλήσει υπόσχεται καλύτερη καύση, οικονομία καυσίμου κλπ αλλά δεν είναι έτσι.
> Όταν κάποιος δεν γνωρίζει μπορεί να νομίζει διάφορα αλλά όταν μετά που το αγοράσεις δεις ότι είναι ακατάλληλο για εσένα μπορείς να το στείλεις πίσω να πάρεις τα λεφτά σου; Όχι.



Σπυρο (Spyropap), βρισκω την συζητηση πολυ ενδιαφερουσα, και θα περιμενω την παρουσιαση σου, ομως θα μπορουσες να εξηγησεις λιγο καλυτερα γιατι το συγκερκριμενο Καναδικο προιον δεν αποδιδει ?

Επισης, να εχουμε υπ οψιν μας, οτι οτιδηποτε αγοραζουμε απο το ebay, αν δεν μας αρεσει-χωρις καμμια δικαιολογια-εχουμε δικαιωμα επιστροφης του και επιστροφης των χρηματων μας+original shipping.

Πληρωνουμε μονο τα μεταφορικα επιστροφης. (Παντα με registered mail)

----------


## spyropap

Κοίταξα ακόμα μια φορά το λινκ για να δω ότι τα μεταφορικά είναι 25$.
Εάν το πάρεις το χρησιμοποιήσεις (με εμφανή φθορά λόγο ηλεκτρόλυσης), δεν σου κάνει τίποτα και αποφασίσεις να το στείλεις πίσω, πόσα θα δώσεις για την επιστροφή;
Νομίζεις ότι ο Καναδός θα δεχτεί επιστροφή φθαρμένου προϊόντος; Για ρώτησε τον.

Εκτός αυτού είναι προφανές ότι με 5 ανοξείδωτες πλάκες των 15 εκατοστών θα βγάλεις λιγοστές φυσαλίδες που θα γελάνε μαζί σου και θα λένε ότι πιάστηκες κορόϊδο.
Αυτές οι πλάκες που είναι πολύ μικρότερες από αυτές που χρησιμοποιώ εγώ κοστίζουν περίπου 1 ευρώ η μία.
Βάλε και ένα όμορφο γυάλινο βαζάκι με ακροδέκτες και φινίρισμα και έχεις ένα άχρηστο προϊόν 
που με την κατάλληλη διαφήμιση μπορεί να ξεγελάσει καταναλωτές.

Οι 5 πλάκες αντιστοιχούν σε πέντε δάκτυλα (ανοικτής παλάμης).
Ανάλογα είναι και μερικά άλλα προϊόντα που διαφημίζονται στην Ελλάδα όπως το απόλλων.

Χαίρομαι που βρίσκεις ενδιαφέρουσα την συζήτηση. Μην φανταστείς ότι θέλω να ειρωνευτώ κάποιον.
Εντάξει γράφω διάφορες περίεργες κρυάδες αλλά όταν είμαι στα καλά μου προσπαθώ να ενημερώνω και να μεταδίδω γνώση.

Θέλεις να δοκιμάσεις ηλεκτρόλυση με πιο αποδοτική γεννήτρια; Κοιτάς για dry cell.
Αλλά και αυτά παρ ότι είναι εύχρηστα, είναι ακριβά και μάλλον η απόδοση τους σε λίτρα το λεπτό θα είναι μικρή για τις ανάγκες σου.
Πόσα λίτρα αερίων το λεπτό χρειάζεσαι; Ξέρεις;

Το ξαναγράφω, δεν έχω δει κάποιο προϊόν γεννήτρια ΗΗΟ που να πωλείται και να αξίζει.
Γι αυτό υπάρχουν τόσοι απογοητευμένοι/εξαπατημένοι που αφού πλήρωσαν και την πάτησαν έγιναν αρνητικοί στην παραγωγή αερίων ΗΗΟ.
Έχω αγοράσει κι εγώ μια γεννήτρια dry cell που δοκίμασα στο αμάξι μου και δεν είδα όφελος.
Δεν σταμάτησα όμως εκεί. Άλλαξα ρότα και έφτιαξα δικά μου συστήματα πιο αποδοτικά.

----------


## ultra

Με ενδιαφερει μονο αυτο του χημικου τυπου, και μονο σε ταξιδια.

Το αυτοκινητο μου ειναι μικρο και το δυναμο δεν μπορει να δωσει τετοια ρευματα.

----------


## spyropap

Κώστα καλά κάνεις και ψάχνεσαι. Η τιμές καυσίμων είναι απελπιστικές.
Μήπως αυτό που θέλεις είναι να μαζεύεις αλουμινένια κουτάκια και να τα κάνεις ΗΗΟ με θεϊκό οξύ, sodium ή potassium;
Εάν είναι έτσι δεν θέλω να σε βοηθήσω διότι θα προκαλείς τοξικά απόβλητα δίχως όφελος.

Εάν όμως ενδιαφέρεσαι για την ηλεκτρόλυση (που είναι το άθλημα μου) ευχαρίστως να σε μάθω πώς να φτιάξεις ΗΗΟ δίχως να τα σκάσεις στους πονηρούς εμπόρους.
Όμως να έχεις κατά νου ότι εγώ μετά από προσπάθειες 2 χρόνων δεν έχω πετύχει οικονομία καυσίμου σε αμάξι.
Το Υδρογόνο μου αρέσει να το παράγω και να το χρησιμοποιώ σε άλλες εφαρμογές (γεμίζω τις δεξαμενές του διαστημοπλοίου μου)

----------


## mihalas2

σπυρο στην τελικη εαν εχουμε 10λιτρα υδρογονου θα πετυχουμε τιποτα η μας πουλανε μπαρουφες?
απο την πειρα σου τι προτεινεις?

----------


## mihalas2

σημειοτεων οτι 
εφ οσον μιλαμε για οικονομια δεν συζηταμε για 5000 στροφες στον κινητηρα
 αλλα για 1500-2500 αντε βια 3000στροφες.

----------


## spyropap

Για 10 λίτρα ΗΗΟ το λεπτό χρειάζεσαι μεγάααλο dry cell σύστημα. Εάν δεν μπορείς να το κατασκευάσεις είσαι έτοιμος να το αγοράσεις με περισσότερο από 500 ε;
Να σου πω ότι με ένα τέτοιο σύστημα θα μπορείς να λειτουργείς ένα σκούτερ/παπάκι δίχως βενζίνη.

Από πού θα παίρνεις την ενέργεια; Πρόσθεσε και το κόστος των συσσωρευτών/τροφοδοσίας.
Διότι εάν θέλεις να παίρνεις από το δυναμό είσαι χαμένος από αρχή.

Άρα λοιπόν ένα κόστος των 600 ε το οποίο θα επιφέρει όχι οικονομία καυσίμου αλλά αύξηση 
στροφών, είναι το ζητούμενο;

Έχε υπ όψιν σου ότι τα μέταλλα όλων των γεννητριών διαβρώνονται και χάνουν την αποτελεσματικότητα τους με συχνή χρήση σε περίπου 1-2 χρόνια. 
Μετά η γεννήτρια θα παράγει την μισή ποσότητα αερίων.

Σας αφήνω να βγάλετε μόνοι συμπεράσματα. Εμένα το ΗΗΟ μου αρέσει γιατί είναι καθαρή ενέργεια. Δεν είναι όμως εύκολο και οικονομικό να το παράγεις, εκτός εάν είσαι ειδικός.

----------


## mihalas2

αν του βαλουμε 2 πλακες  συν και 1 πλην
 δεν θα παραγουμε ιση ποσοτητα υδρογονου και οξυγονου?

----------


## lepouras

> αν του βαλουμε 2 πλακες  συν και 1 πλην
>   δεν θα παραγουμε ιση ποσοτητα υδρογονου και οξυγονου?



 η χημική σύνθεση είναι Η2 Ο1 οπότε ότι και να κάνεις θα πάρεις  2 προς  ένα. έχεις σακούλες με 2 πεπόνια και ένα καρπούζι . όσες και να σκίσεις  αυτήν την αναλογία θα παίρνεις δεν μπορείς να εξαϋλώσεις μερικά πεπόνια  για να τα πάρεις ένα ένα αλλιώς πας σε άλλον μανάβη και παίρνεις  σακούλες με ένα πεπόνι ένα καρπούζι. 
 αλλά επειδή δεν θα τον βρεις και αν καταφέρεις να τον βρεις πιστεύω θα  σου στοιχίσει πολύ . οπότε προτιμάς αυτόν που έχεις εύκαιρο και δεν  ψάχνεσαι αλλού.
 σορυ για την παρομοίωση αλλά έτσι μου βγήκε λίγο πειραχτήρικο   :Tongue2:

----------


## mihalas2

χαχαχαχαχα 
γειασου γιαννη ,νασαι καλα βρε φιλαρακι γελασα πολυ.

περα απο την πλακα,
γιατι δεν βαζουν 3 θετικες και 3 αρνητικες πλακες
παρα βαζουν 3 αρνητικες και 2 θετικες?

----------


## lepouras

σε αυτό δεν ξέρω να σου απαντήσω δεν έχω ιδέα πώς κατασκευάζονται και μου τελειώσαν τα καρπούζια. :Lol:  οπότε ας περιμένουμε κάνα παλικάρι που ξέρει περισσότερα να μας πει.

----------


## spyropap

Απάντηση στον Μιχάλη για #38
Η αντίδραση γίνεται με την κίνηση της ενέργειας από το θετικό στο αρνητικό ηλεκτρόδιο.
Από το θετικό ηλεκτρόδιο είναι που βγαίνουν φυσαλίδες Οξυγόνου και από το αρνητικό διπλάσιες φυσαλίδες Υδρογόνου ΗΗ.
Με την λογική ότι το Ο. είναι χρήσιμο για την καύση χρησιμοποιούμε και αυτό.
Βασικά όμως το καύσιμο είναι το Υδρογόνο, που θέλουμε περισσότερο.

Αφού αυτό βγαίνει από τα αρνητικά ηλεκτρόδια σκόπιμο είναι να έχουμε όσο δυνατόν περισσότερα αρνητικά ηλεκτρόδια.
Έτσι βάζουνε ένα ακόμα αρνητικό ηλεκτρόδιο για να γίνεται αντίδραση από όλες τις 
πλευρές των θετικών, όπως - + - + -
Αυτή είναι κλασική τεχνική που χρησιμοποιώ κι εγώ.

Άλλη φορά θα γράψω στο θέμα ΗΗΟ για την αρχή της αυτοταλάντωσης που είναι βασικός παράγοντας για αποδοτική ηλεκτρόλυση.

----------


## SV1JRT

Παιδιά, χωρίς να θέλω να γίνω ενοχλητικός και υποστηρίζωντας κάθε μορφή πειραματισμού για την απόκτηση γνώσης, σας δίνω μερικά λίνκ για την απάτη με τις συσκευές ΗΗΟ, για να μήν έχετε ψέυτικες ελπίδες ότι θα μειώσετε την βενζίνη σας με αυτόν τον τρόπο...  (και άν ψάξετε στο internet θα βρείτε πολύ περισσότερες) !!!

*Ερευνα του καναλιού* *NBC** για την απάτη με τις συσκευές ηλεκτρόλυσης:*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kv9vMzXJbho
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XK5UVpWpq0w


*Προειδοποίηση του* *E**-**BAY** προς τους αγοραστές, για την απάτη ΗΗΟ.*

http://reviews.ebay.com/Hydrogen-Gen...00000005261775


*Δοκιμές για το ΗΗΟ απο κάποιον ιδιώτη.*

https://nctritech.wordpress.com/2010...t-fall-for-it/


*Και άλλη μία για ΗΗΟ*

http://www.computernewbie.info/wheat...cam-water-gas/

----------

spyropap (14-06-11)

----------


## spyropap

Απάτες πολλές για πονηρούς κ κορόϊδα.
Για δείτε κι αυτά που δεν είναι απάτη

http://www.youtube.com/user/mikeerev.../2/1S4e_Z27BzE

----------


## mihalas2

> Απάντηση στον Μιχάλη για #38
> Η αντίδραση γίνεται με την κίνηση της ενέργειας από το θετικό στο αρνητικό ηλεκτρόδιο.
> Από το θετικό ηλεκτρόδιο είναι που βγαίνουν φυσαλίδες Οξυγόνου και από το αρνητικό διπλάσιες φυσαλίδες Υδρογόνου ΗΗ.
> Με την λογική ότι το Ο. είναι χρήσιμο για την καύση χρησιμοποιούμε και αυτό.
> Βασικά όμως το καύσιμο είναι το Υδρογόνο, που θέλουμε περισσότερο.
> 
> Αφού αυτό βγαίνει από τα αρνητικά ηλεκτρόδια σκόπιμο είναι να έχουμε όσο δυνατόν περισσότερα αρνητικά ηλεκτρόδια.
> Έτσι βάζουνε ένα ακόμα αρνητικό ηλεκτρόδιο για να γίνεται αντίδραση από όλες τις 
> πλευρές των θετικών, όπως - + - + -
> ...



φιλε σπυρο
μετα απο δοκιμες με ενα μικρο που ειχα φτιαξει    ( πριν κανα διμηνο ) ,

ειχα σχεδιασει αυτο! 
ελεγα  να γινει απο inox 316.
λογω φορτου εργασιας δεν εχω κανει τιποτα
αλλα το υλικο το εχω παρει .
το παχος του ελασματος ειναι 1,2 χιλιοστα.
πως το βλεπεις σαν συνολικη ιδεα?
hho mg 1.jpg

----------


## spyropap

Τι είναι τα υλικά που έχεις πάρει;  Φύλλο inox 316 1.2mm;  Είναι κατάλληλο.

Το σχέδιο που δείχνεις είναι άποψη ενός dry cell σαν τα συνηθισμένα.
Δίχως να γνωρίζω τα μεγέθη των πλακών βλέπω ότι εκτός των 7 ενεργών ηλεκτροδίων 
έχουν προβλεφθεί άλλα 18 παθητικά ηλεκτρόδια. Αυτό κάνει ένα σύνολο 25 πλακών.

Δεν το εγκρίνω, δεν έχει κάτι το ιδιαίτερο, δεν θα το έφτιαχνα.
Δεν θέλω να σε απογοητεύσω αλλά αυτό δεν μου γεμίζει το μάτι.

Εάν θέλεις απόδοση περισσότερη από 6 λίτρα το λεπτό πρέπει να έχεις περισσότερα 
ενεργά ηλεκτρόδια και μάλιστα σε διαφορετική διάταξη.
Η νέα μου γεννήτρια που παρουσίασα έχει  33  όλα ενεργά ηλεκτρόδια.

Πως σκοπεύεις να κόψεις το μέταλλο; Θα πας σε μηχανουργείο με πατρόν;
Αυτό είναι δουλειά για robotic plasma cutter. 
Είσαι έτοιμος να ξοδευτείς; Εάν ναι τότε σου προτείνω συνεργασία.

Μπορώ να σε προμηθεύσω με δικά μου σχέδια που θα ήθελα να πραγματοποιήσω.
Αυτό θα έκανα μόνο εάν επέβλεπα την πρόοδο των εργασιών και αναλάμβανα την 
ιδιαίτερη τροφοδοσία που μάλλον δεν μπορεί άλλος να κάνει.

Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται για αυτού του είδους την συνεργασία μπορούμε να 
το συζητήσουμε. 
Για να μπορέσω να πίσω κάποιον να συνεργαστεί στην κατασκευή 
προοδευτικής γεννήτριας ΗΗΟ μπορώ να παρουσιάσω μικρότερο δοκιμαστικό μοντέλο 
που αποδίδει περισσότερα αέρια με την μισή κατανάλωση από τα συνήθη dry cell.

Είναι πολλά τα μυστικά για αποδοτική ηλεκτρόλυση που μπορεί να γνωρίζει κάποιος που 
κάνει έρευνα και δοκιμές πολύ καιρό.
Μάθετε ότι ενώ η ιδανική τάση δύο ηλεκτροδίων είναι 1.5V για ηλεκτρόλυση, έχω επιτύχει 
εξίσου ικανή ηλεκτρόλυση με τάση μόνο 0.5V
Αυτές οι τεχνικές είναι γνωστές σε πανεπιστήμια όπως ΜΙΤ (Massachusetts Institute of Technology).
Εκεί οι άνθρωποι προοδεύουν…

----------


## mihalas2

φιλε σπυρο 
(σε κοβω αρκετα ψαγμενο ) :Smile: 
δεν χρειαζεται να ξοδευτουμε ,εχουμε μηχανουργειο  μαγκιωρο.
δεν κολαμε πουθενα απο εργαλεια.

αν θες στειλε pm 
για καφε και τα λεμε.

----------


## -nikos-

> Απάτες πολλές για πονηρούς κ κορόϊδα.
> Για δείτε κι αυτά που δεν είναι απάτη
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/mikeerev.../2/1S4e_Z27BzE



για να δουμε τι εχουμε δει και τι δεν βλεπουμε σε αυτα τα βιντεακια.
καταρχην πρεπει να θυμομαστε οτι ο αντιδραστηρας δουλευει επι μια εβδωμαδα για να 
υπαρχει αρκετο ''υδροκαυσιμο'' για την επιδηξη.
ας αρχισουμε με τον ''αντιδραστηρα'' που διμιουργει διασπαση του νερου με την χρηση ηλεκτρισμου.
αφου εχουμε ηδη δει αρκετες κατασκευες με ηλεκτροδια που κανουν ηλεκτρολυση θα προχωρισουμε
στο τροφωδοτικο.
Ο εφευρετης υποστιριζει οτι εχει πολυμικρη καταναλωση αρα δεν καταναλωνει 
πολλα αμπερ αλλα πολλα βολτ συνεχους ρευματος .
μαλλον κατι τετειο=
πολαπλασιαστης τ&#945.jpgπολαπλασιαστης τ&#945.jpgπολαπλασιαστης τ&#945.jpgπολαπλασιαστης τ&#945.jpgπολαπλασιαστες τ&#945.jpgκυκλωμα ηλεκτροπ&#955.gif
μετα εχουμε την σιμπιεση των αεριων [κατι που δεν φενεται στο βιντεο]

----------


## -nikos-

> για να δουμε 
> μετα εχουμε την σιμπιεση των αεριων [κατι που δεν φενεται στο βιντεο]



τα αερια που βγενουν το οξυγωνο και το υδρογωνο πρεπει 
κατα καποιο τροπο να ''απαχθουν'' απο τους θυλακες των ηλεκτροδιων 
και να οδηγιθουν στις δεξαμενες αποθυκευσης υπο πιεση ωστε να δυνατε να χρεισιμοποιηθουν
ανα πασα στιγμη,,αρα εχουμε και μια ηλεκτρομηχανικη καταναλωση σε ενα κομπρεσερακι η δυο 
ενα για το οξυγονο ενα για το υδρογονο.
στην κατασκευη της οξυγονοκολησης μπενει το υδρογονο στη θεση της ασετιλινης
και το οξυγονο βρισκει εφαρμογη [αντι να απελευθερωθει στην ατμοσφαιρα]
στην κατασκευη του μαγειρεματος χρεισιμοποιηται το υδρογωνο αυτουσιο που καιγεται με
την βοηθεια του ατμοσφαιρικου οξυγωνου.
ας υποθεσουμε οτι η ενεργεια που καταναλωνεται ειναι κοστολογικα ιση η μικροτερη
της ενεργειας που παραγεται[υδροκαυσιμο]μπορει αυτη η ποσωτητα υδρογωνου
να τροφωδοτισει λεβητα υγραεριου ??
η μπορει αυτη η ποσωτητα ''υδροκαυσιμου'' να παραξει ηλεκτρισμο ισαξιο με αυτον που
καταναλωνει ??

----------


## spyropap

Νίκο κάτι καλό πίνεις και δεν μας δίνεις. Δεν εξηγείται αλλιώς.
Κάτσε να ρουφήξω μία Υδρογόνο να ρίξω κι εκείνα τα 2.19KV από την τελευταία σου εικόνα 
μήπως και την ακούσω…

----------


## -nikos-

> Νίκο κάτι καλό πίνεις και δεν μας δίνεις. Δεν εξηγείται αλλιώς.
> Κάτσε να ρουφήξω μία Υδρογόνο να ρίξω κι εκείνα τα 2.19KV από την τελευταία σου εικόνα 
> μήπως και την ακούσω…



το κακο ειναι οτι ενω παντα κανω τις σωστες ερωτησεις
ΠΑΝΤΑ περνω τις λαθος απαντισεις.

----------


## SV1JRT

> Νίκο κάτι καλό πίνεις και δεν μας δίνεις. Δεν εξηγείται αλλιώς.
> Κάτσε να ρουφήξω μία Υδρογόνο να ρίξω κι εκείνα τα 2.19KV από την τελευταία σου εικόνα 
> μήπως και την ακούσω…



 Καλά τα λέει ο Νίκος, απλώς δεν μπορει να εκφράσει καλά αυτά που σκέφτεται.






> τα αερια που βγενουν το οξυγωνο και το υδρογωνο πρεπει
> κατα καποιο τροπο να ''απαχθουν'' απο τους θυλακες των ηλεκτροδιων
> και να οδηγιθουν στις δεξαμενες αποθυκευσης υπο πιεση ωστε να δυνατε να χρεισιμοποιηθουν
> ανα πασα στιγμη,,αρα εχουμε και μια ηλεκτρομηχανικη καταναλωση σε ενα κομπρεσερακι η δυο
> ενα για το οξυγονο ενα για το υδρογονο.
> στην κατασκευη της οξυγονοκολησης μπενει το υδρογονο στη θεση της ασετιλινης
> και το οξυγονο βρισκει εφαρμογη [αντι να απελευθερωθει στην ατμοσφαιρα]
> στην κατασκευη του μαγειρεματος χρεισιμοποιηται το υδρογωνο αυτουσιο που καιγεται με
> την βοηθεια του ατμοσφαιρικου οξυγωνου.
> ...



  ΝΑΙ. στην διαδικασία παραγωγής του ΗΗΟ πρέπει να υπολογίσουμε και την κατανάλωση για κάποια αντλία / συμπιεστικό που θα συμπιέζει σε φιάλες τα ΞΕΧΩΡΙΣΜΕΝΑ αέρια υδρογόνο και οξυγόνο για να χρησημοποιηθούν αργότερα.
 Δέν είναι δυνατόν να συμπιεστεί ή έστω να αποθηκευτεί απευθείας το ΗΗΟ γιατί είναι ΕΞΕΡΕΤΙΚΑ αστεθές και κάνει εκρηξη με την παραμικρή συμπίεση ή θέρμανση. ΑΡΑ πρέπει πρώτα να διαχωρίσουμε τα αέρια και μετά να τα συμπιέσουμε ΧΩΡΙΑ σε φιάλες.
 Αρα, χρειαζόμαστε ΔΥΟ συμπιεστες για αυτή τη δουλειά με την ανάλογη ενέργεια που καταναλώνουν.

 Για την κόληση Ασετυλύνης, αφού διαχωρίσεις τα αέρια, μπορείς στην θέση της ασετυλύνης να χρησημοποιήσεις το υδρογόνο.
 Την ασετυλύνη την χρησημοποιούν αντί του υδρογόνου γιατί είναι ΠΟΛΥ πιο σταθερή από το υδρογόνο και γίνονται λιγότερα ατυχήματα.

 Αν υπολογίσεις την ενέργεια για την παραγωγή του ΗΗΟ, συμπίεση, φύλαξη, ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ ΔΕΝ ΣΥΜΦΕΡΕΙ περισσότερο απο το να καίς ρεύμα απευθείας. (απο ΔΕΗ ή ηλιακά). ΠΑΝΤΑ, σε κάθε μετατροπη ενέργειας, υπάρχει απώλεια, με την μορφή της θερμότητας, της τριβής, της αντίστασης και διάφορα άλλα. Οσες περισσότερες μετατροπές έχεις λοιπόν, τόσες περισσότερες απώλειες υπάρχουν.
 Αρα, συμφέρει να χρησημοποήσεις ενέργεια ΧΩΡΙΣ να την μετατρέψεις πρώτα σε κάτι άλλο.

----------


## spyropap

Θέλετε απαντήσεις;  Κι εγώ…
Θέλετε να ρίχνεται Υδρογόνο στον καυστήρα για θέρμανση;
Τότε μάλλον χρειάζεστε ένα τέτοιο σύστημα αντιδραστήρα

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 21023 

Ποιός είναι αρκετά ικανός και υπεύθυνος για κάτι τέτοιο;
Μα βέβαια ο δάσκαλος μου Μ.Καλογεράκης.

Εάν συμβεί μια στραβή (το απευχόμαστε) αυτό το σύστημα ισοδυναμεί με βόμβα. 
Μόνο παλαβός θα το έβαζε μέσα ή έξω από το σπίτι του.

Λοιπόν για συνέλθετε και μην πετάτε τα λεφτά σας σε βαζάκια και dry cell.

----------


## SV1JRT

> Θέλετε απαντήσεις;  Κι εγώ…
> Θέλετε να ρίχνεται Υδρογόνο στον καυστήρα για θέρμανση;
> Τότε μάλλον χρειάζεστε ένα τέτοιο σύστημα αντιδραστήρα
> 
> 
> Ποιός είναι αρκετά ικανός και υπεύθυνος για κάτι τέτοιο;
> Μα βέβαια ο δάσκαλος μου Μ.Καλογεράκης.
> 
> Εάν συμβεί μια στραβή (το απευχόμαστε) αυτό το σύστημα ισοδυναμεί με βόμβα. 
> ...




 ΣΥΜΦΩΝΩ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΩΣ.  ΜΗΝ ΠΑΙΖΕΤΕ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΥΔΡΟΓΟΝΟ.

 ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΑΡΑ ΜΑ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΕΠΙΚΥΝΔΥΝΟ. ΕΧΕΙ ΣΚΟΤΩΘΕΙ ΚΟΣΜΟΣ ΜΕ ΑΥΤΟ.

 Δώστε χρήματα σε κάποια άλλη κατασκευή που θα πιάσει τόπο.

----------

spyropap (15-06-11)

----------


## SV1JRT

Πριν από αρκετά χρόνια, ένας φίλος μου, (με περιορισμένο IQ από ότι αποδείχτηκε τελικά) γέμισε ένα μπαλόνι μετρίου μεγέθους, με Ασετυλύνη και Οξυγόνο από την οξυγονοκόλληση που είχε στο μαγαζί του, με σκοπό να του βάλει φωτιά για να κάνει "Μπαμ". Πλησίαζε το Πάσχα και ήθελε να κάνει "εναλλακτικές" κροτίδες. Για κακή του τύχη (και λόγω απίστευτης χαζομάρας) έβαλε φωτιά στο μπαλόνι ΜΕΣΑ στο μαγαζί με σιδηρικά που είχε. Η έκρηξη ήταν τόσο δυνατή που ΟΛΑ τα σίδερα που είχε στο μαγαζί πετάχτηκαν στον δρόμο. Φυσικά ο τύπος σκοτώθηκε ακαριαία !!!
 Σκεφτείτε την έκρηξη που μπορεί να κάνει ένα μπαλόνι ΗΗΟ....

----------


## -nikos-

> Πριν από αρκετά χρόνια, ένας φίλος μου, (με περιορισμένο IQ από ότι αποδείχτηκε τελικά) γέμισε ένα μπαλόνι μετρίου μεγέθους, με Ασετυλύνη και Οξυγόνο από την οξυγονοκόλληση που είχε στο μαγαζί του, με σκοπό να του βάλει φωτιά για να κάνει "Μπαμ". Πλησίαζε το Πάσχα και ήθελε να κάνει "εναλλακτικές" κροτίδες. Για κακή του τύχη (και λόγω απίστευτης χαζομάρας) έβαλε φωτιά στο μπαλόνι ΜΕΣΑ στο μαγαζί με σιδηρικά που είχε. Η έκρηξη ήταν τόσο δυνατή που ΟΛΑ τα σίδερα που είχε στο μαγαζί πετάχτηκαν στον δρόμο. Φυσικά ο τύπος σκοτώθηκε ακαριαία !!!
> Σκεφτείτε την έκρηξη που μπορεί να κάνει ένα μπαλόνι ΗΗΟ....



μου θυμισες ενα ατυχημα που συνεβικε στον οαεδ εδω στο βολο στην ταξη των 
οξυγονοκολυτων που ειχε διαροη μεσα στην ταξη η ασετυλινη [μονο-ευτυχως] και αναφλεγικαι 
μεσα στην ταξη με αποτελεμα να βγουν ολοι *καταμαυροι [*βεβαια αν ειχε διαροη και το οξυγονο θα 
μας γραφανε οι εφημεριδες]

----------


## spyropap

Για το #53. Υπερβολικό το παράδειγμα.
Ένα μπαλόνι με Υδρογόνο κάνει μικρότερης ισχύος έκρηξη από ένα γκαζάκι του καφέ.
Η οξυγονοκόλληση του ήταν ανοικτή και τίναξε μπουκάλες.

Ωστόσο το νόημα είναι αυτό. Δεν θα έπρεπε κανείς να θέλει τέτοιο ρίσκο.
Απροσεξίες/ατυχήματα/βλάβες συμβαίνουν.
Οι Ιάπωνες τρέχουν και δεν φθάνουν, τώρα απειλείται η οικονομία τους..
Ποιός έχει σειρά;

----------


## αθικτον

> Το Υδρογόνο μου αρέσει να το παράγω και να το χρησιμοποιώ σε άλλες εφαρμογές (γεμίζω τις δεξαμενές του διαστημοπλοίου μου)



             φιλε μου Σπυρο,κατι μου λεει πως θες να ασχοληθεις με "κινητηρες δινης" (σοβαρολογω).

      "Η κατανοησις του ωμεγα οδηγει στο θεό..."

                                  φιλικα, Γεωργιος,(αθικτον).

----------


## spyropap

Καλά μην κολλάς με το διαστημόπλοιο, είναι σχήμα λόγου έχει μεταφορική σημασία.

Αυτό είναι ένα περιστατικό που έγινε στις εγκαταστάσεις του Μ.Καλογεράκη.
Αυτή η ιστορία έχει να πει πολλά σε αυτούς που ενδιαφέρονται για ΗΗΟ.

«Ο αντιδραστήρας με τις δεξαμενές είναι σε αποθήκη μακριά από το σπίτι. Αυτό είναι από μπετόν με μόνα ευαίσθητα σημεία τα παράθυρα και την πόρτα που σε περίπτωση έκρηξης το οστικό κύμα να εκτονωθεί από εκεί.
Από την αποθήκη φεύγει ένα σωληνάκι που μεταφέρει ΗΗΟ καμιά 40ρια μέτρα μέσα στο εργαστήριο.
Ο αντιδραστήρας και οι δεξαμενές έχουν φυσικά φλογοπαγίδες από εκείνες τις καλές που σου είπα και έχω άλλη μια στο εργαστήριο όπου καταλήγει το σωληνάκι, μέσο μιας βάνας για να ανοιγοκλείνω τα αέρια.

Ένα σαββατοκύριακο με καλούν κάποιοι φίλοι να έρθουν να δουν την γεννήτρια. Ο ένας είναι ηλεκτρολόγος αυτοκινήτων και ήθελε να δει τον κινητήρα να δουλεύει με ΗΗΟ.
Έρχονται λοιπόν 3 άτομα, ο ηλεκτρολόγος έχει χτυπημένο το γόνατο, το έχει δεμένο και τον υποβαστάζουν οι άλλοι δύο. 
Τον βάζουν να κάθεται απέναντι από τον κινητήρα 170cc 7hp 4.2KW.

Έβαλα την γεννήτρια μπροστά και μέχρι να στροφάρει ο κινητήρας κάνει επιστροφή φλόγας και μερικές μικροεκρήξεις.
Μεταξύ του ρυθμιστή και της καλής φλογοπαγίδας έχω σωληνάκι αέρος που δεν αντέχει ούτε πολύ πίεση ούτε θερμοκρασίες.
Μέχρι να ρυθμίσω την πίεση και να κάνω τον κινητήρα να δουλέψει το σωληνάκι είχε φθαρεί από τα πολλά μπαμ μπουμ.

Βλέπουν οι άλλοι τους κεραυνούς μέσα στο σωλήνα που είχε μπλαβίσει, τους βλέπω να τραβιούνται πίσω λίγο φοβισμένοι.
Παίρνει όμως εμπρός η μηχανή, δουλεύει ρολόι στις 2600 στροφές και τους βλέπω να ηρεμούν.
Την αφήνω κανα 5λεπτο να δουλέψει και μετά την σβήνω και πιάνουμε κουβέντα.
Με ρωτούν γιατί οι εκρήξεις στην αρχή, τους εξηγώ ότι συμβαίνει από πλεονάζον αέριο που επειδή η μηχανή δεν έχει στην εκκίνηση στροφές δεν προλαβαίνει να το αναρροφήσει και ανατινάζεται.

Συζητούσαμε για καμιά ώρα και πριν φύγουν ήθελε ο ηλεκτρολόγος να ξαναδεί τον κινητήρα να δουλεύει με ΗΗΟ.
Εγώ για να μην του χαλάσω χατίρι ανοίγω το αέριο, ρίχνω μια μιζιά, αλλά αυτή την φορά σπάει το σωληνάκι και απελευθερώνεται ένα τέρας με 4bar πίεση.
Έπρεπε να είχαμε κάμερα να το είχαμε τραβήξει αυτό.

Μια απίστευτη φλόγα ύψους 3 μέτρων και φάρδους ενός μέτρου ξεχύθηκε σε κλάσμα του δευτερολέπτου. Ούτε σε ταινία δεν έχω δει τέτοιο πράμα.
Εγώ που θεωρώ τον εαυτό μου ψύχραιμο σου εξομολογούμαι ότι πανικοβλήθηκα..
Και σπάω εγώ και τρέχω έξω και από πίσω μου όλοι οι άλλοι να τρέχουν, και ο τραυματίας με το χτυπημένο γόνατο που παρακαλούσε να έρθει να δει το σύστημα έτρεχε πιο γρήγορα από τους άλλους.
Κατουρηθήκαμε στα γέλια.. 
Άκου τώρα το ωραίο. Η φλογοπαγίδα δεν επέτρεψε στην φλόγα να περάσει στον αντιδραστήρα και μάλιστα μόλις ζεστάθηκε διέκοψε μόνη της την παροχή και σταμάτησε να ξερνά φωτιά.
Το εργαστήριο όπως καταλαβαίνεις καταστράφηκε και πέρασα ένα ωραίο διήμερο επισκευάζοντας και βάφοντας τους τοίχους»

----------


## ts0gl1s

IMAG0055.jpg    Η πρώτη δοκιμή!!!!!

----------


## mihalas2

εχθες εκοψα τις πλακες οι οποιες ειναι σε διαστασεις ωφελιμες  23cmχ17cm  απο το inox 316 .
τωρα πρεπει να βρω το καταληλο λαστιχο για τις φλαντζες .

σπυρο   
 εχεις δει την συσκευη ηλεκτρολυσης που διαχωριζει τα δυο αερια και τα παιρνεις ξεχωριστα?
εχω τα σχεδια αλλα ειναι σε pdf και δεν ξερω να τα ανεβασω.
αν σε ενδιαφερει, εχω 7 διαφορετικους τυπους.
αν ξερει καποιος τροπο να τα ανεβασω ,,,

----------


## spyropap

Εντάξει Μιχάλη δεν χρειάζεται να ανεβάσεις αυτά, όλες οι σχετικές πληροφορίες υπάρχουν 
στο δίκτυο και όποιος θέλει τα βρίσκει με αναζήτηση.
Ο τρόπος διαχωρισμού των αερίων είναι κλασική μέθοδος χημείας με ηλεκτρόδια σε διαφορετικά 
συγκοινωνούντα δοχεία.

Το μέγεθος των πλακών σου είναι παρόμοιο με τα δικά μου αλλά πόσα έκοψες;
Ελπίζω να σου περίσσεψε μέταλλο σε περίπτωση αποτυχίας για άλλη προσπάθεια.

Ίσως καταλαβαίνεις ότι αυτά τα ηλεκτρόδια με συχνή χρήση δεν θα αντέξουν περισσότερο από 1 χρόνο.
Και τα δικά μου σκούριασαν παρότι είναι inox 316 (παλαιότερο μοντέλο μου).
Και τα λάστιχα θα σου λειώσουν εάν δεν είναι ανθεκτικά σε θερμοκρασίες.
Και διαρροές θα έχεις εάν η δουλειά σου δεν είναι τέλεια.
Και μετά από πολύ κόπο και προσπάθεια θα πάρεις λιγοστές φυσσαλίδες, αλλά έτσι είναι αυτά…

Αυτό που θα κερδίσεις είναι η εμπειρία και η υπερηφάνεια της ιδιοκατασκευής.
Και όταν μας δείξεις την δουλειά σου θα έχεις πολλαπλά οφέλη διότι όχι μόνο θα έχεις αποδείξει 
ότι είσαι άξιος αλλά θα σου αποκαλυφθούν μυστικά που δεν φαντάζεσαι.

Και ο Θάνος που κάνει δοκιμές θα έχει βοήθεια και τεχνογνωσία εάν το θελήσει.
Καλές προσπάθειες.

----------


## mihalas2

εκοψα 21 πλακες .
δεν περισεψε αλλο υλικο, μιας και το κοματι ηταν στις διαστασεις που ηθελα.

αναρωτιεμαι αν πρεπει,
1) να δωσω ταση σε ολες τις πλακες η οχι?
θα ηθελα την αποψη σου μιασ και εισαι πιο παλιος στο αθλημα.

 και κατι αλλο ,το νερο το (ντοπαρεις )  η οχι στο δικο σου?

----------


## spyropap

Συνταγές για κουλουράκια του παπ-πού θα σου πω από κοντά.
Θα φέρω και μερικά έτοιμα να δοκιμάσουμε, αυτά τα space cookies.

----------


## -nikos-

ενα πολυ ενδιαφερον λινκ =http://anemos.web.auth.gr/thesis/zio...iplomatiki.pdf
μην τα περιμενουμε ολα απο τον παπ-που [και μας παρουν τα χρωνια]
και ενα ακομη =http://library.tee.gr/digital/kma/kma_m1308.pdf
και σε συνδιασμο με αυτο =http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pHTAz...feature=fvwrel

----------


## mihalas2

γεια σου φιλε νικο
πραγματι ενδιαφερον!

----------

-nikos- (18-06-11)

----------


## ts0gl1s

http://physicsgg.wordpress.com/2011/...F%CE%BF%CF%85/

τι κανει αυτο?

----------


## -nikos-

> http://physicsgg.wordpress.com/2011/...όνου-νικελίου/
> 
> τι κανει αυτο?



οπως προειπαν και αλλα μελη η ενεργεια δεν χανετε ουτε διμειουργειται αλλα κατα την στιγμη 
που αλαζει μορφη παραγει εργο χρηστικο απο τον ανθρωπο που εκ-βιαζει την ενεργεια να αλαξει μορφη.
μεχρι σημερα γνωριζαμε οτι η πυρηνικη συντηξη παραγει αμεση θερμοτητα που την χρησιμοποιουσαμε για παραγωγη ηλεκτρισμου με θερμοπυρηνικες γεννητριες [εξελιγμενες ατμομηχανες]
το υδρογωνο οταν ενωνεται ξανα με το οξυγωνο παραγει θερμοτητα και ηλεκτρισμο μεσο του καταλητη
της ηλεκτροπαραγωγηκης κυψελης.
Αυτοι οι επιστημονες που ειδαμε στο λινκ βρηκαν τροπο να κρατουν το υδρογωνο σε ''χειμερια ναρκη''με την
ενωση του με τα μορια του νικελιου ωστε να ειναι πιο χειραγωγεισιμο στην οδηγηση του στον 
καταλητη[που δεν ξερουμε τι ειναι αυτος]που θα το μετατρεψει σε θερμοτητα και ηλεκτρισμο με το 
ενα δεκατο του κοστους των σημερηνων πηγων ενεργειας.
δεν νωμιζω οτι θα ειναι πολυ προσιτη τεχνολογια σε ενα μεσο ''πατεντιαρη''αλλα μαλλον 
ειναι το μελον της ενεργειας αφου θα μπορει να χαλιναγωγιθει και να πουληθει σαν αγαθο,,,
αυτος ειναι και ο λογος που πολλες φθινωτερες πηγες ενεργιας δεν ειναι προσιτες,,,,,γιατι δεν μπορουν 
να μπουν σε περιτυλιγμα και να πουληθουν σαν αγαθα στο εμποριο.

----------

